# jackson rigs



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

i was looking for info on jackson rigs i know it has been posted before but my searches have not turned up anything useable. any info would be great . question 2 is i picked up several new rods over the week end . i am looking for a good place to pick up some spinning reels of all sizes i got ultalight up to 7 foot ugly sticks and a couple of 7 foot penn slammers to rig up . thanx..i am in the columbia sc area an online source would be great.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

u probably want something medium heavy or heavy duty fishing with jackson rigs

jackson rigs, using live bait, can possibly catch rather large fish like red drum, bluefish, sharks, and mackerel.

a penn spinfisher metal or daiwa BG would both be great choices.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

vvuocolo said:


> i was looking for info on jackson rigs i know it has been posted before but my searches have not turned up anything useable. any info would be great . question 2 is i picked up several new rods over the week end . i am looking for a good place to pick up some spinning reels of all sizes i got ultalight up to 7 foot ugly sticks and a couple of 7 foot penn slammers to rig up . thanx..i am in the columbia sc area an online source would be great.:fishing::fishing:


What kinda info you want?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What is a Jackson Rig?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

A jackson rig is a one rod big game fishing technique that used to be used off the piers before pin riggers used an anchor rod.

An 8-10 ft rod is adequate with a reel that will hold 200-300 yds of 20lb rest and a 40-50 lb shock leader. Cast a 5-6-oz sinker out and let it settle. Take a snap swivel or link swivel and attack a 12-18 inch steel leader to the eye side of the swivel with a small treble hook and a trailer hook. hook a live bait to the trebles. open the snap swivel and attach it to the line. the bait will slide down the line. the bait will be able to swim up and down the water column.
when a fish hits, the swivel will eventually run down the line until it stops at the sinker. Fish on! fight it back in just like you would a Carolina Rig.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Sounds like a one rod pin rig


----------



## TechFisher (Oct 22, 2008)

Skink, Isn't GC pier the only one that allows the Jacskon in MB/MI area?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i know GC is the only pier that doesnt allow king fishing except during tournaments- a plus for regular anglers


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

TechFisher said:


> Skink, Isn't GC pier the only one that allows the Jacskon in MB/MI area?


2nd Ave does last I heard. Springmaid doesn't, they don't like you having one out with the guys pin rigging. Other than GC that's about all I fish so I can't speak for the rest.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Sounds like a one rod pin rig


it basically is, its just not nearly as effective. if you have the extra money i would just go the extra step and get set up for pin rigging.


----------



## vvuocolo (Jul 27, 2008)

*jackson rig*

thank you for the info. skink gave me what i wanted to know in detail .thanx to everyone else. i am partial to 7 ft rods for some reason and i jig for spanish with that length also and do reasonably well. i allways thought the longer rods were awkward to handle especially when the pier is elbow to elbow which it usually is when i get to go:fishing::fishing:..i wanted to try it the next time i come down but do not know when that will be especially with the oil spill and all. hopefully we will not see any and i will be down sept or oct..:


----------

